# Carnevil Haunt Video 2007



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

This video was made by an actor from _Carnevil_. He utilized one of our silicone masks(_Clown_) at the event, and won a contest we had back in '07 for best video. It sure makes bowling look a lot more fun doesn't it? :winkin:

We hope you enjoy the video.
-SPFX


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hahahahah that's rich... that one that went over the railing was a Kodak moment if there ever was one...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like when He's doing the back slide on the floor - waiting for more vics


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

He did an excellent job w/ this video. 
Haunting is just good fun :jol:
-SPFXMasks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is one EEvil clown.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The scares were great, don't get me wrong...but I guess I get aggravated with the chainsaw bit. spfxmasks makes such great products, that this doesn't show it off. what it shows is some boob running with a chainsaw behind some people. Something anyone with any intelligence and two legs can do.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

How about wearing a personal amplified sound system, and then he can just mime carrying a chainsaw with the sound added?


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The scares were great, don't get me wrong...but I guess I get aggravated with the chainsaw bit. spfxmasks makes such great products, that this doesn't show it off. what it shows is some boob running with a chainsaw behind some people. Something anyone with any intelligence and two legs can do.


 I used to haunt w/ a SPFX Clown mask and a chainsaw, and then last year I just roamed w/ the Clown and my acting abilities I've built over the years. I am proud to say I got just as many screams as I did w/ the saw; in part because I can sprint at people and chase after them in the parking lots. I also have a bladder built into my clown which allows me to pump the brains. Customers *never* see that coming! 

-SPFXMasks


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Revenant said:


> How about wearing a personal amplified sound system, and then he can just mime carrying a chainsaw with the sound added?


LOL!


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The scares were great, don't get me wrong...but I guess I get aggravated with the chainsaw bit. spfxmasks makes such great products, that this doesn't show it off. what it shows is some boob running with a chainsaw behind some people. Something anyone with any intelligence and two legs can do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

See? Now THAT'S scary!


----------

